# "James Geordie Shore Fitness"



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

For my sins I admit to being a fan of Geordie Shore, but I think this is a step too far in terms of marketing:

http://jamesgsfitness.com/



> Jamesgsfitness is a unique partnership with *James Tindale* and *Tlab Science* the renowned international supplement company who owns the *Olympia* brand.
> 
> James approached Tlabs to put together a product and diet plan to use to get him in the best shape ever, in the shortest period of time between shows. Using olympias product range James is now in the best shape of his life. The range has been a great success for James personally, so it was a natural progression to offer the package to everyone to benefit from and enjoy.
> 
> ...


*cringe*


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

Hahaha, I swear that's a joke? Looks like it was made by a 10 year old(if a 10 year old knew how to make a website.. :thumb: )


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

lmfao, Well shows what the world is coming to lol


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

BigMitchh said:


> Hahaha, I swear that's a joke? Looks like it was made by a 10 year old(if a 10 year old knew how to make a website.. :thumb: )


I thought this too.


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

They only tried


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

He's got to be on gear?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

HDU said:


> He's got to be on gear?


He's a big guy that's for sure.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

HDU said:


> He's got to be on gear?


He is a Geordie, course he is. They all are. Their mums breast milk had dbol in it!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 23, 2012)

any idiot that falls for this deserves to lose their money.


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Now hey, not all geordies are on dbol steroids, some do dabble in hgh too you know lol. Most of us northerners dont but its normally the dirty mackems that overdo the naps and deca. Some tend to resemble that thing off button moon!


----------



## Mike_Hunt (Sep 2, 2012)

He is a canny wee lad


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

oh my word


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

he is in good nick, id bet he has chicken legs though


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Before pics- not tensing

After pics- tensing

That's pretty much the only difference between the two


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

He's in the best condition this series, looks a lot lower body fat but doesn't look as big though.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Shower of ****e


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

I bet he actually sells alot of these products to the people who think they will be ripped in 2 weeks brigade, People who obviously have a clue wouldn't bother with them though

Regarding James I say fair play to him, he enjoys training and still in good shape considering the amount of boozing they do


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

The shows funny, I watch it but they ain't got a clue about diet

And nutrition.... They are natural mesomorphs...genetic upper tier.....they can eat what they like train poor and still get ripped.

I have a close friend like this....the Cnut.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

badly_dubbed said:


> The shows funny, I watch it but they ain't got a clue about diet
> 
> And nutrition.... They are natural mesomorphs...genetic upper tier.....they can eat what they like train poor and still get ripped.
> 
> I have a close friend like this....the Cnut.


And here is me who walks past a takeaway and puts on a stone


----------

